# Show me your TB x Welsh Cobs



## tabithakat64 (30 August 2010)

New project pony is a TB x Welsh Cob, not really sure what I think of him yet.  
Do any of you have TB x Welsh Cobs?  If so, what are they like temperament wise, to handle and ride?  
All pics appreciated


----------



## cundlegreen (30 August 2010)

I'm biased because I breed this cross. Mine are "D" stallion onto TB mares. All so far have been a doddle to bring up, very pragmatic about everything, and quick learners. If they have a tantrum, its all over very quickly. Pic overload, these three are all full brothers /sister.















Two more from last year,










and finally this years foal Enquirer, just been given highest event foal at Writtle Futurity.


----------



## bryngelenponies (30 August 2010)

My gelding, who's currently out on loan whilst I'm at uni, is 15hh and 13yo. I love love love welsh cobs x tb and will definitely be getting another one when it comes time to retire my boy. They are brave, hardy, sensible and can turn on the speed when needed! I just think my boy is absolutely gorgeous, but then again I'm very bias  My experience with them is that most importantly they have great temperaments, very genuine and honest sorts. I've never been able to figure out how to upload pics so here's the link (he's the bay obviously  ) 
http://m799.photobucket.com/albums/...tL6Z/v+eZZaNnb0pwV3gN6vYwHPQqa9nafGOWFAeAXg==


----------



## Perrie (30 August 2010)

Oops posted twice !!


----------



## Perrie (30 August 2010)

I have a TB x Welsh.

She is lovely temperament wise, really easy to handle, great with the farrier, forward going when ridden but is one greedy pony.

Here she is:

Maize





















XxX


----------



## horsecrazy25 (30 August 2010)

Awww lovely photos x


----------



## loz9 (30 August 2010)

hi, im a tbXwelsh cob owner!! shes only a yearling tho so no opinions on the riding side yet! Shes very eager to learn tho so will hopefully be nice to back/ride. And she has really nice welshy paces.
Temperament wise shes very laid back in situations where shes comfortable, but is quite jumpy at the most mundane things. Unlike my other yearling who is as bold as brass, altho i bred him so have trained him since day one whereas i bought Alice. To be honest i think Alice would be at her happiest sleeping all day shes just sooo lazy! Shes also very affectionate, leaning into you for cuddles & resting her chin on your shoulder when your doing the buckles at the front of her rug.
Cant seem to find the most recent (nicer) pics but here she is at 6mths, on the day she arrived. Shes about twice the size now!






Whats your new project like?


----------



## NicoleS_007 (30 August 2010)

whoops posted twice lol


----------



## NicoleS_007 (30 August 2010)

i was expecting to see wee hairys lol but wow cundlegreen yours are gorgeous i want one of them


----------



## Kokopelli (30 August 2010)

I used to have one! A very very talented showjumper and dressager but was nuts! I'm not sure if it was the breed he seemed very headstrong like most welshies and the TB made him very powerful so if he wanted to do something he literally could as I just made no difference to him. We had to sell him in the end as out personality just clashed but he was a lovely horse. He jumped at hickstead before we got him and the person who bought him off us has done HOYs foxhunter final on him. There was anothing wrong with him just our partnership.

Haven't got any pics that aren't copyright so can't put any on here sorry.


----------



## Rachmeister (30 August 2010)

I have a wonderful dun 16hh TB x Section D from Langarth stud, by Langarth Triple (TB).  He does everything and his temperament is lovely - intelligent and willing but pretty laid back.  The children ride him as well as me.  My horse of a lifetime.


----------



## star (30 August 2010)

Rachmeister said:



			I have a wonderful dun 16hh TB x Section D from Langarth stud, by Langarth Triple (TB).  He does everything and his temperament is lovely - intelligent and willing but pretty laid back.  The children ride him as well as me.  My horse of a lifetime.
















Click to expand...



he's a bit lush!  gorgeous 

i'm an avid Welsh Cob fan and have just got myself a Welsh x TB on loan - he arrived today, so fingers crossed he will prove to be even better!


----------



## Sol (30 August 2010)

My lad seems quite similarly built to many of these, we've been asked if he's a lot of things (including at least part warmblood!) but we have no idea.... pics....


----------



## CAH7 (31 August 2010)

I had a great TB x Welsh gelding - superb jumper, very eye-catching and a great mover, and a cracking Hanoverian x Welsh mare too, also v bold. My 2 were a bit sharp but great fun, tough, reliable and sound. I love them! Langarth Stud breed great ones which do very well in competiton, and Maesmynach are another stud whose pure and part breds are very successful. Sorry, don't have any pics but am working on it!


----------



## soulfull (31 August 2010)

can't find my pics  but mine is similar to last pic.    Lovely gentle lad on the ground,  a cheeky, stubborn one to ride.   One day when I was complaining about him napping and stopping at jumps, someone said well you did buy the most intelligent crossed with the fastest, what did you expect lol  Before his injury Ihad him 8 yrs and won such a lot at local shows,  hunted him etc.  However he did also behave so stupidly once that I badly broke my ankle,  and am as I write this in a cast from having to have a replacement joint lol


----------



## Annagain (31 August 2010)

Sol said:



			My lad seems quite similarly built to many of these, we've been asked if he's a lot of things (including at least part warmblood!) but we have no idea.... pics....















Click to expand...

He looks just like my friend's horse - 50% Welsh, 25% TB and 25%  Warmblood. He's a very special lad in more ways than one. He's a total loon in the stable, has to go out 1st or he'll climb over the door and has come out through the jockey door of a trailer beacuse he got himself in a state about being on there on his own, but he's the sweetest horse ever to ride. He events to intermediate but will hack out with novices on him and my friend's 5 year old daughter has a plod round the school on him now and again, he's an angel for her. He's so talented but does have the odd screw a bit loose!


----------



## ChloeC418 (31 August 2010)

I used to have a 14.1hh Tb x welsh. He was (for me) a dressage pony, but he could easily have been an eventer or a SJer, he had an amazing jump. This is him (10 or 11 yo) and me (11yo) at our first BD regionals: (Its a picture of a picture hence the flash)







He was a bit grumpy to handle (not nasty - just didn't really like being fussed) and to ride he was a bit spooky. He was really good to jump, as long as you were sure you wanted to jump, he'd come too!  His dressage was pretty good  We were 10th (got to do the prizegiving - yay!!) in the the prelim and 18th in the Novice winter BD nationals in 2007


----------



## Sol (1 September 2010)

annagain said:



			He looks just like my friend's horse - 50% Welsh, 25% TB and 25%  Warmblood. He's a very special lad in more ways than one. He's a total loon in the stable, has to go out 1st or he'll climb over the door and has come out through the jockey door of a trailer beacuse he got himself in a state about being on there on his own, but he's the sweetest horse ever to ride. He events to intermediate but will hack out with novices on him and my friend's 5 year old daughter has a plod round the school on him now and again, he's an angel for her. He's so talented but does have the odd screw a bit loose!
		
Click to expand...

Well, you never know!  He's an oddball, thats for sure XD 'Special' is about right, although he's the opposite - great on the ground mostly, but has his 'moments' where he's practically scared of himself  He's only 6 though, and he is getting better, slowly!


----------



## Sol (1 September 2010)

Chloe - can I have him?!?!?


----------



## ChloeC418 (1 September 2010)

haha, not sure if he's for sale atm  We want him back though, he was the perfect pony  Shame his old owners won't tell us who they sold him to. Sol, these are the *difficult* people who I told you about, remember?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (1 September 2010)

Kia is TBxWelsh d

14.3hh black sabino (we think lol) cheeky but safe with a fantastic sense of humour he can be sensitive and LOVE galloping fast everywhere!!!




























Nikki xxx


----------



## Sol (1 September 2010)

ChloeC418 said:



			haha, not sure if he's for sale atm  We want him back though, he was the perfect pony  Shame his old owners won't tell us who they sold him to. Sol, these are the *difficult* people who I told you about, remember?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, -those- people.... :/ Shame, he looks lovely!!


----------



## ChloeC418 (1 September 2010)

Yes -those- ones   

He was really good, well, once I got him thinking 'work properly like a dressage pony' rather than 'stick head down and bulge underside neck muscle' - he wasn't too impressed, he did a bit of napping and bucking, but we did it. In that picture, I'd only had him about 9 months. The following winter, we did the BD nationals, and were placed!(Even after having a traumatic journey, the lorry had a blow out - thankfully they moved me to the end of the class  )


----------



## brighteyes (1 September 2010)

14.2 pocket rocket.  Very sensitive and a jumping machine. Very special little horse in a pony frame.


----------



## Sol (1 September 2010)

ChloeC418 said:



			Yes -those- ones   

He was really good, well, once I got him thinking 'work properly like a dressage pony' rather than 'stick head down and bulge underside neck muscle' - he wasn't too impressed, he did a bit of napping and bucking, but we did it. In that picture, I'd only had him about 9 months. The following winter, we did the BD nationals, and were placed!(Even after having a traumatic journey, the lorry had a blow out - thankfully they moved me to the end of the class  )
		
Click to expand...

 I hope you find him soon!!

hahaha, I'll bring Dante with me next time! He's still determined to prove that he's NOT a dressage pony, maybe you should persuade him that he really does want to be one?  I don't seem to be having much luck!


----------



## deicinmerlyn (1 September 2010)

This is my all rounder, he loves to jump. By Hipu Who (TB)


----------



## howengold (1 September 2010)

charles


----------



## ChloeC418 (1 September 2010)

I hope you find him soon!!

hahaha, I'll bring Dante with me next time! He's still determined to prove that he's NOT a dressage pony, maybe you should persuade him that he really does want to be one?  I don't seem to be having much luck!
		
Click to expand...

He was in 'show pony' mode. Oh did I mention he was 6th at HOYS? lol, too many results to mention!! The aids he was used to was hands fixed low and wide-ish --> bulging underside neck muscle aka pretty showing pony  His dressage used to be that bad that me and my 13.1 who didn't even *properly* go on the bit, beat him in the PC ODE on the last day of camp - We won that overall, out of the whole camp!! Mum saw him jump (she's a Sjer at heart) and wouldn't let his old owner *not* buy him  And I fell off when I tried him for the first time. I din't know how to ride with my legs 'off', so we were kinda galloping a 30m cir clein an uneven field and he tripped, launching me out the front/side door  ... Okay that was a whole lot of pointless info about my life lmao!

I've told you, move in to our spare room, keep Dante over the road at my instructor's, and have lessons from her


----------



## berry (1 September 2010)

Dont know what my mare is but most people on here and on the 'outside' world think she is welsh x tb.










.


----------



## Sol (1 September 2010)

ChloeC418 said:



			He was in 'show pony' mode. Oh did I mention he was 6th at HOYS? lol, too many results to mention!! The aids he was used to was hands fixed low and wide-ish --> bulging underside neck muscle aka pretty showing pony  His dressage used to be that bad that me and my 13.1 who didn't even *properly* go on the bit, beat him in the PC ODE on the last day of camp - We won that overall, out of the whole camp!! Mum saw him jump (she's a Sjer at heart) and wouldn't let his old owner *not* buy him  And I fell off when I tried him for the first time. I din't know how to ride with my legs 'off', so we were kinda galloping a 30m cir clein an uneven field and he tripped, launching me out the front/side door  ... Okay that was a whole lot of pointless info about my life lmao!

I've told you, move in to our spare room, keep Dante over the road at my instructor's, and have lessons from her 

Click to expand...

Clever pony!  
Pointless info is fun  Being launched off pony at gallop.... not so fun!  Looks like you got there with him eventually though

Hmm, next time you come this way, you shall have to shove him on the box! I still don't think he'd fit in the back of my little yellow 107 even when I can drive it!


----------



## ChloeC418 (1 September 2010)

haha, it didn't hurt  It was a wet day anyway, so the grass was nice and wet  He was a really good pony  (btw, the reason I didn't know legs off was because my 13.1 was a very lazy girl, so I had to use leg all the time  )

..Or you could hack him here


----------



## Sol (2 September 2010)

xD I remember the first time I rode Koora.... I asked for walk - we got canter. I then spent about 5 minutes trying to find the brakes  Got it sussed in the end  'Sharp' was a good word for her!

I could. If I was suicidal  Never know, we might get a horsebox one of these days!!


----------



## ChloeC418 (2 September 2010)

Aww, I've never had a really sharp one. We tend to go for kick on rather than hold on 

..Or maybe get a trailer in the meantime?


----------



## Sol (2 September 2010)

I think I've had at least one of each! Dan's a bit of both  

We had a trailer - mum hates towing it  Dad doesn't mind, but isn't horsey in the slightest so his free days he likes to spend with his bike! We did have a 3 horse lorry that we somehow ended up with - mum got annoyed that it was too big for one horse! Plus it was awkward as it had no living/tack lockers etc (was fitted out to carry hounds & hunt horses!) *sigh* Not good!


----------



## CMMB (2 September 2010)

My daughter has a Bay Welsh D x TB/WB mare. Pretty good in the saddle (does have her moments if other horses go past at a canter) very brave, bombproof and brilliant jumper but has been strong on the ground (now sorted). Agree with previous comments - very, very intelligent (and opinionated).

sorry can't seem to post picture.


----------



## TallyHo123 (2 September 2010)

These all look lovely! I've always thought this was quite a nice cross


----------

